# Memory upgrades help?



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

I am thinking bought getting more memory on my computer but i am not sure a bought how much i can support.
on crucial.com it says

*Maximum Memory: *16GB 
*Currently Installed Memory: *8GB
*Total Memory Slots: *4
*Available Memory Slots: * 0


Each memory slot can hold DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-12800 with a maximum of 8GB Kit (4GBx2) per slot.*
*Not to exceed manufacturer supported memory.


I am also on windows 7 home premium and i am wondering weather i can Have four 4GB ram cards in or only have Four 2GB ram cards


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

just out of interest what are you using the PC for that requires the extra memory from 8GB ?


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

etaf said:


> just out of interest what are you using the PC for that requires the extra memory from 8GB ?


Well i am on the pc a lot and normally am running Firefox, skype, Some game, and a few other programs and my computer suports it fine but i would like some more ram on it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hardly required to be honest 8Gb is way more than enough for what your doing


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hardly required to be honest 8Gb is way more than enough for what your doing


i want 16GB of ram so just answer the question.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Eh no being rude won't get you anywhere


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

tyson humb said:


> i want 16GB of ram so just answer the question.


Without knowing what motherboard you have what are we suposed to say!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The motherboard dictates what amount of memory can be installed in each slot and not an online scanner.


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> Without knowing what motherboard you have what are we suposed to say!


ok, it says my motherboard is : Dell Inc. 0Y2MRG (CPU 1)
and says under ram 8.00 GB dual-channel DDR3
If that affects anything


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

So you have a dell pc what model is it


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

So we're dealing with a Dell? There should be a service tag number affixed to the rear. That service tag number will list exactly how much ram your system can take. I should say using the tag number will tell us!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the complete Model Number of your Dell?
Your first post says *
Each memory slot can hold DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-12800 with a maximum of 8GB Kit (4GBx2) per slot* and I assume you got that info from Crucial's site.
And that does mean 2GB max perslot.
Filling all the RAM slots, particularity on an OEM Mobo, could cause Voltage issues. 
Very few games or apps can utilize over 3GB of RAM. 
If you want 8GB, be certain to purchase a matched pair that is identical in brand & specs as the two sticks you have now to help avoid any problems.


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> So we're dealing with a Dell? There should be a service tag number affixed to the rear. That service tag number will list exactly how much ram your system can take. I should say using the tag number will tell us!


ok then go to the dell website and go to
Shop for Home › Accessories › Parts & Upgrades › Parts & Upgrades

and then search the number and click memory?

And i'm done?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dell will be more expensive for the RAM but it should match the RAM you have.


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

Tyree said:


> What is the complete Model Number of your Dell?
> Your first post says *
> Each memory slot can hold DDR3 PC3-10600, DDR3 PC3-12800 with a maximum of 8GB Kit (4GBx2) per slot* and I assume you got that info from Crucial's site.
> And that does mean 2GB max perslot.
> ...


i know few games utilize over 3gb of ram BUT i run multiple programs at once like firefox,skype, Ect.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I mean that it will give you results for your exact computer as to how much ram and what speed of memory can be installed. I would not buy from Dell as they will hose yeah on the price.


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Dell will be more expensive for the RAM but it should match the RAM you have.


yeah it's pretty expencive i might just find the id or what ever for the ram and look it up on amazon.com or somthing. And also i just thought would it be safe to install a 8 and 4GB ram and keep 2 of the 2GB one's in so i can save money and still get 16 GB or should i buy 2 of the 8GB and bee safe?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Amd_Man said:


> I mean that it will give you results for your exact computer as to how much ram and what speed of memory can be installed. I would not buy from Dell as they will hose yeah on the price.


Your board may not take that much memory! That's why I suggested to use the service tag at Dells site to see exactly what it will take.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you may want tocheck the resource meter

I have 6GB of memory and at the moment I have 48% of the memory in use

i'm running 20 Tabs on chrome
thunderbird - email
10 notepads
the closing cermony via bbc website - streaming 
a mapping application for OS map 
Photoshop elements with 3 24Mb images open and a few layers on each
+
all the background process - 
MSE
Network wireless monitor 

so before you say I JUST WANT 16GB - you may want to look at resourse meter when you are running a lot of things

control - alt - del - > task manager > performance tab > resource meter

and i dont care if you dont run, just looking at saving you some money.


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> Your board may not take that much memory! That's why I suggested to use the service tag at Dells site to see exactly what it will take.


well give me exactly where to put the number in and what to do after that & could i mix amount of ram safely by having One 8 and 4GB and two 2GB ones?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Troubleshooting


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

etaf said:


> you may want tocheck the resource meter
> 
> I have 6GB of memory and at the moment I have 48% of the memory in use
> 
> ...


i would do that but i want to run most of the programs and the ones i can end only use bough 1000KB


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> Troubleshooting


that doesn't exactly tell me how much ram i can have


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You have to enter the service tag number where it says service tag number. What's the service tag number and I'll do it for you?


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> You have to enter the service tag number where it says service tag number. What's the service tag number and I'll do it for you?


I know, i entered the code but tell me exactly what to do after


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You want the specification of your motherboard. It will tell you how much memory your system will accept. I don't have a service tag number to enter so I can't display the next screen.


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> You want the specification of your motherboard. It will tell you how much memory your system will accept. I don't have a service tag number to enter so I can't display the next screen.


ugggg:banghead: 
this is starting to anger me 

5J9ZLS1 
^ take a wild guess what it is lol


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> You want the specification of your motherboard. It will tell you how much memory your system will accept. I don't have a service tag number to enter so I can't display the next screen.


Come on quit ignoreing me lol i tell you the code and you stop talking


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

After playing with Dells lack of readily available memory info I found that each slot can take up to 4 gigs of 1333 DDR3 memory for a total of 16 gigs.

Memory module
connectors
four user-accessible
connectors
Memory module
capacities
1 GB, 2 GB, and 4 GB
Memory type 1333 MHz DDR3 non-
ECC memory only
Minimum
memory
3 GB
Maximum
memory
16 GB
Possible memory
configurations
3 GB, 4 GB, 6 GB, 8 GB,
12 GB, and 16 GB

Documentation

It's on page 34 of the setup guide. It's a PDF file so you'll nead adobe reader to view it.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

tyson humb said:


> Come on quit ignoreing me lol i tell you the code and you stop talking


I was preparing dinner for my family.


----------



## tyson humb (Aug 12, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> I was preparing dinner for my family.


oh, sorry


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

No problems! I found your answer in post #29!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

tyson humb said:


> i know few games utilize over 3gb of ram BUT i run multiple programs at once like firefox,skype, Ect.


Very few games or apps can utilize over 3GB of RAM.

Amd_Man has gone above and beyond to assist you so now you know you can use 2x4GB matched pair of RAM to get your 8GB. Crucial brand is the best option for OEM Mobo's to help insure compatibility.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Even though your pc can take 16 gigs it is in all honesty a waste of money. For what you are doing on the pc you will be lucky to utilize 3-4 gigs of ram. So you will have 12 gigs just sitting there doing nothing. 8 gigs is way more than enough. My new system can take 32 gigs but why on earth would I ever install that much when I never go over 4 gigs use and that's with multiple apps, websites, teamviewer and skype running at the same time.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Said that earlier but he wants what he wants so in light of that mind set you won't likely see a change of heart


----------

